# Bridge painter side jobs



## Arashmara (4 mo ago)

I'm currently in Painters Union doing Bridge work.
How does one find side work during lay offs,
Or even leaving the union to do this through a private contractor?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

It's called "networking". Business 101.


----------



## Arashmara (4 mo ago)

finishesbykevyn said:


> It's called "networking". Business 101.


Lol. Networking with whom? I'm working 7-10s with occasional 12s sprinkled in. Not much to network with inside the containment my friend


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Arashmara said:


> Lol. Networking with whom? I'm working 7-10s with occasional 12s sprinkled in. Not much to network with inside the containment my friend


"It was 1971 when Ray Tomlinson invented and developed electronic mail, as we know it today, by creating ARPANET's networked email system. The concept of nearly instantaneous communication between machines within an organization proved to be so beneficial and practical that the concept soon began to spread"


----------



## cbinc (Mar 16, 2015)

go into a few local paint shops, explain your situation. see if they will give out your number, make up a few business cards..name/number/email. I know a few guys that would put you on their list. good luck.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Since you have no clients you'll probably need to do some sort of advertising. I've heard mixed results but you can try things like facebook, next door, etc. I would also leave my name at the local paint stores. This time of year I redirect countless phone calls to them when we're too busy to take more work on.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Arashmara said:


> Lol. Networking with whom? I'm working 7-10s with occasional 12s sprinkled in. Not much to network with inside the containment my friend


Then I guess you'll have to wait until you "have time". 🤷‍♀️

_noun_
networking1.

the action or process of interacting with others to exchange information and develop professional or social contacts.
"the skills of networking, bargaining, and negotiation"


2.
the linking of computers to allow them to operate interactively.
"the demand for wireless networking is increasing rapidly"


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I think Webster's might have a little competition from the looks of it😄


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Arashmara said:


> I'm currently in Painters Union doing Bridge work.
> How does one find side work during lay offs,
> Or even leaving the union to do this through a private contractor?


I'm not sure what kind of work you're looking for, or your specific qualifications, but residential house painting might be an option for 'side work'. A few calls to nearby companies would let you know if its worth pursuing.


----------



## Arashmara (4 mo ago)

Holland said:


> I'm not sure what kind of work you're looking for, or your specific qualifications, but residential house painting might be an option for 'side work'. A few calls to nearby companies would let you know if its worth pursuing.


I'm going to reach out when the layoffs happen in the next month or so.
I hope someone can hire me on a temporary basis until the season starts again.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Arashmara said:


> I'm going to reach out when the layoffs happen in the next month or so.
> I hope someone can hire me on a temporary basis until the season starts again.


Plenty of work here in MT


----------



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

My goodness, I can't imagine you'd have trouble finding work in the current environment. I talk to at least 2-3 other tradesman every week that say the same thing,...."Where's all the help"? Now if you're waiting until the exterior painting season in the north is closed for the year then that might be a different story but my God, ...in or around any major city in the country you should be able to jump on a paint crew or go out as a 1099 sub *very quickly I would think.


----------

